# Its Big Hog Trout Time, Super Nice Trout And Great Days Are Here!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

March has been awesome but the past few days have been EPIC! My clients have been landing 5lb -7lb Trout by the gords, but the last few have been Hogs! Yesterday Jeff Dirzinoski landed this beautiful Trout that went 30" and 9 lbs plus released her to live on and lay those eggs, what a beautiful fish she was. Today I had the day off so me and the wife hit the bay and caught many slot reds and Trout, but almost my last cast of the day I landed this beauty pictured below that went 28 1/2" at 8 1/2 lbs. I released her likewise to let her go do her job keeping the bay with those Trout eggs. Our prime times are here and April and May will be phenomenal for these Trophy fish. My go to's are Down South Lures and Chicken Boy Jerk Shads with a 1/8 oz and 1/4 oz jig heads. Ive been using those great Out Cast Rods the past year and that Slime model that Matt Harmon makes is probably one of the most sensitive and comfortable rods I've ever used. He's a stand up guy and makes a quality rod for every purpose. I appreciate you all for reading my reports, Spring has came and it is awesome so come on out and join me. Take a kid fishing and introduce someone new to the great outdoors. I can accommodate anyone and if lures aren't your style the bait camps are beginning to carry live shrimp so we can go by boat and pick it up over at Jimbos, Joey Kennedy keeps it full of live shrimp if the shrimp are out there to be caught or over at Charlies Bait camp, and Charlie stays on them shrimp too. I'll be launching out of Sargent for the remainder of the year and mostly fishing East Matagorda Bay. So if your coming out of Houston or College station, etc, it'll be a quick ride for you to get down here. 
Capt. Hollis Forrester 979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com 
#outcast_rods #7dayaddiction #downsouthlures #grindterminaltackle #chickenboylures
FaceBook - Matagorda Bay Fishing Guide


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Photos*

Photos


----------

